# Help! I need an Amp for Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 600ohm and AKG Q701.



## Soothsayer

I have recently bought Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 600ohm to use for a wide range of things, from videogames to listen to IPod. I already had AKG Q701 and they are perfect except the volume matter, and the Beyers are even worse. I don't want to give some large bucks for the amp or a DAC device if it fits better.
   
  I saw in some Threads that Fiio E17 can't drive enought these headphones. Is it true?
   
  I want something with really good quality for the price to enjoy the Beyers fully.


----------



## Headzone

Why did you get 600ohm version of the Beyers  They are (kind of) meant to be used with expensive boutique amps.
   
  The E17 has only less than 20mW of power into 600ohm load. This will get you over 100dB SPL, but it's not all that the Beyers are capable of.
   
  Some good choices are for example:
   
Schiit Audio Magni+Modi
   
Fiio E9+E7 (or replace the E7 with E17 for better DAC if you got the money)
   
Objective 2 amplifier + ODAC. 
   
  These all should run both of your cans very well.


----------



## Soothsayer

It seems odd but I want to use them in some music prodution kind of stuff and meanwhile use them for gaming and music listening at my place but if I give a hand full of money right now I don't have when I invest in some professional hardware for music production purposes. That's why I have some hard to amp 600ohm headphones.
   
  I have read many things about Schiit products and many people say they're pretty decent. If I am willing to give 300 dollars, is there anything that would be using those 600 ohm some use?


----------



## Gathero

Hello, i looking for an portable amp for my dt880 600 too. O2 specs are very good but this amp is more "portable" than "transportable" ...I hesitate with the Ibasso Pb2 , maybe the Alo RX.


----------



## Soothsayer

I have a tiny problem... I live in Europe, where there are few brands that invest in this 3rd World continent. It seems that JDS and iBasso, for example, doesn't have importers. Damn my luck...


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





soothsayer said:


> I have a tiny problem... I live in Europe, where there are few brands that invest in this 3rd World continent. It seems that JDS and iBasso, for example, doesn't have importers. Damn my luck...


 
  Can't you order the O2 straight from JDS,
  or buy a used one from the Head-Fi 'Amplifier for Sale" thread?
  Or buy off eBay?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





soothsayer said:


> I have a tiny problem... I live in Europe, where there are few brands that invest in this 3rd World continent. It seems that JDS and iBasso, for example, doesn't have importers. Damn my luck...


 

 In europe O2 can be bought from Head 'n' Hifi. I ordered mine from there last week


----------



## Soothsayer

Thank you very much! Is the O2 really worth it?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





soothsayer said:


> Thank you very much! Is the O2 really worth it?


 
  It's good for the price. But the Schiit Magni offers a bit better price/performance, if you don't mind ordering from US.
   
  I bought the O2 as DIY-kit, so it cost 60€ only.


----------



## Soothsayer

Where do you buy the DIY kit?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





soothsayer said:


> Where do you buy the DIY kit?


 

 From the same site. http://www.headnhifi.com/diy-kits/o2-kit-full


----------



## Soothsayer

Is it simple to build or do I need some electrician?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





soothsayer said:


> Is it simple to build or do I need some electrician?


 

 You need to solder in the parts yourself. So If you don't own soldering iron, I suggest buying the assembled amp from head 'n' hifi.
   
  edit: Oh btw. I totally didn't notice that this was the portable amp section.
   
  The O2 is indeed a bit too big to carry around, plus the Schiit Magni and Fiio E9 are not portable at all so never mind those.


----------



## Gathero

Why not the Headstage Arrow, i guess it can drive high imp. headphones ?


----------

